# Rear Deltoids



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

I am just curious as to when and how most people train Rear Delts, with shoulders or back?

And what you reckon to be the best move to isolate the rear delt.

I know when training the back Rear Delts are used quite alot during heavy rows so personally i train them with shoulders as they are less pre-fatigued.

Rear delts really add thickness so i know its an area that needs emphasis with isolated exercises for better symmetry so its not enough to depend on ancillary work they get from a heavy back routine.

The exercises i can think of to date for the best isolation are:


Bent-over dumbell lateral raises


Reverse pec-deck flyes


Standing cable reverse flyes

Thing is in my gym there is no pec-deck for reverse flyes, and lying chest first on an incline bench with dumbbells just doesn't do it for me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do them on shoulder day and use an incline bench by laying face down on the bench and doing the movement from there, it seems to isolate em better for me


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

i do them on back days... and use a reverse peck deck/or cables.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You could do them one arm at a time off a pulley unit at floor level - you can still get the cable effect this way - which is a bit smoother than using DBs.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just do OHP, they'll do the job.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I just 45deg BOR and my rear delts are well developed.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I sit on the end on a bench and lean forwards, db's behind my legs and lat raise them.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I dont train them with any isolation movement.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with Kezz on this one, I train them with shoulders, lie face down on an incline, seems to isolate well for me.

If you are not getting the pump from this try lowering the weight and really squeeze at the top..


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

i also lie face down on incline,we use to have a rear delt machine in my gym but they got rid.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Behind the back shrugs, any rows you do will target the rear delt.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> You could do them one arm at a time off a pulley unit at floor level - you can still get the cable effect this way - which is a bit smoother than using DBs.


been doing this exercise, really good IMO


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

rear delts quite important makes your delt look bigger and wider then they are so hard to make grow cuz such small muscle


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

With shoulders laying on a bench on my back using cross over wires, that burns the poop out of them.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

they should grow with deads and OHP-

never understood the fascination peeps have with such a small muscle...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> they should grow with deads and OHP-
> 
> never understood the fascination peeps have with such a small muscle...


And Heavy Rows.

They are important in the fact they balance out the shoulders correctly - an imbalance is caused by too much flat bench... But as you correctly said - Deads/OHP (and Rows) will work these nicely.

IMHO.

Unless you're a competing BB'er...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i do back traps rear delts all together

it works a treat hit the area then rest it


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

i do them usually after back 3 good sets 8-12 reps. also switch them about with shoulders from time to time for variation


----------

